# MyLink/Pandora Issues



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

The problem is not your Cruze's audio system, nor your smart phone.
The issue lies with your data connection, meaning the phone loses connection with your telecom network while still connected to your car via BT.


----------



## det (Aug 19, 2014)

phantom said:


> The problem is not your Cruze's audio system, nor your smart phone.
> The issue lies with your data connection, meaning the phone loses connection with your telecom network while still connected to your car via BT.


While I understand why you would make this guess, I don't think this is the case. When I use the Aux cable as my connection, the same phone playing the same Pandora station never misses a beat.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

I see. I don't own an android smart phone right now since I sold it earlier this year. 

Anyways, maybe you can try a suggestion I just read from an Android forum : 

Source : androidforums.com



> Go into Settings, select Bluetooth and then hit the vertical three dots (menu) button, select Visibility timeout, now select Never time out.


Source : androidforums.com

HTH


----------



## det (Aug 19, 2014)

phantom said:


> I see. I don't own an android smart phone right now since I sold it earlier this year.
> 
> Anyways, maybe you can try a suggestion I just read from an Android forum :
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll give this a try, sounds promising.


----------



## Nano-Skiff (Aug 25, 2014)

Mine does the same thing. Sometimes it doesnt want to connect at all.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Worse case scenario if nothing else works, call these guys.

Infotainment 
1-855-478-7767


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

My HTC used to do the same thing with Pandora and Spotify. I've litterally spent hours on the phone with GM Infotainment support, exchanged dozens of emails with Pandora and Spotify support, and had the car to the dealer twice for a whole day.

Long story short, deal with it, lol. GM and Infotainment support will eventually chock it up to "all bluetooth is different, and we can't guarantee compatibility across the board."

What seems to have help me short term when it becomes an issue is:
1- Un-pair the phone from the car, in both the phones BT settings and the car's BT settings.
2- Turn off the car, remove the key, and leave the drivers door open for 2 minutes (this does a soft reset on the radio as per Infotainment support)
3- Start the car and re-pair the devices.

Also, something I've found that may prevent or at least delay the issue is:
1- Start the car and wait for the BT icon to show on the radio to indicate the connection is there (may take up to 30 seconds)
2- Select BT audio source on radio
3- THEN launch Spotify app

Or, for Pandora:
1- Start the car and wait for the BT icon to show on the radio to indicate the connection is there (may take up to 30 seconds)
2- Start Pandora app on the phone
3- THEN select Pandora on the car
(Yes, this is an extra step - selecting Pandora on the car is SUPPOSED to start Pandora on your phone, but sometimes the Auxilary Control Mode of Pandora herp-derps)


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

My Bluetooth audio with Android, Pandora app or other, had this issue big time. I've found a solution that cuts dropouts by 98%. For me, it was actually *WiFi* causing the problem. When you drive down the road, WiFi is constantly looking for new networks available to tap into. This can throw a hiccup in your Bluetooth signal to the car. Two things you have to do to fix this:

1) *Disable WiFi while driving*. A toggle widget makes this easier if you need to use it at home/work/etc.
2) *Disable "Scanning always available"*. Go into your WiFi Advanced settings. Uncheck this box. This is a hidden setting that will still do the scanning for networks even if WiFi is off... and consequently still cause BT dropouts.

For the odd times you get a hiccup, taping the Play/Pause button usually gets things rolling for me again. Hope this helps.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

One thing that worked for me is unplug the phone from usb and plug it in again. Another thing was close a few aps in the background especially if they are music/video aps or browser with videos playing. I had a bunch of non conections with Pandora even with the app working fine on the phone but then Pandora did a few updates and it worked again.


----------

